# Cherry shrimps need help



## Fry lover (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi just bought 4 cherry shrimps and place them in a tank I fed them with lobster pellet and goldfish pellets but they ate only the gld fish pellet but they are like n the ground and not really like very active is this behaviour normal if not please give some tips on making them more active and happy in their tank I also have a pregnant female prawn so I hope I could see the babies*c/p*Thanks:fish5:


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Fry lover said:


> Hi just bought 4 cherry shrimps and place them in a tank I fed them with lobster pellet and goldfish pellets but they ate only the gld fish pellet but they are like n the ground and not really like very active is this behaviour normal if not please give some tips on making them more active and happy in their tank I also have a pregnant female prawn so I hope I could see the babies*c/p*Thanks:fish5:


Is the tank cycled, did you acclimate them? 

Can you test for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates? 

If your water params are off, well.. lets just say shrimp are more sensitive than fish. 

Also if there is a trace of copper in your tank it can harm the shrimp.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Pigeon pretty much covered it. However, another thing is do you have any plants for them to climb on? RCS LOVE & NEED a good amount of live plants to graze algae from as well as climb around. Without things to climb around they will become stressed, and your female could possibly drop her eggs. 

Try Java moss, guppy grass, Java Ferns, Simple low light plants work wonderful!


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

I only bought shrimp about a week or 2 ago,they were very active at first,all over the tank,but now i hardly ever see them.


----------

